

Nomly - A New Way to Discover Things - xSentus
http://nomly.com

======
hardwaresofton
I think it might make sense to put a little bit more of a description as to
what the site does... What kinds of things does it let you discover? it seems
like outdoorsy stuff?

I might assume a site with a name like nomly would find me new places to eat

------
xSentus
thanks, i added a subtitle after your feedback :)

